#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Σεμινάριο γιά επισκευές ρωγμών στο σκυρόδεμα

## marsellos

Προγραμματίζεται από το ΙΕΚΕΜ/ΤΕΕ , η οργάνωση Σεμιναρίου για επισκευή και ενίσχυση κατασκευών 
από σκυρόδεμα ,οπου θα γίνει εκτός από την θεωρητική ανάπτυξη των θεμάτων και παρουσίαση των τεχνολογιών επισκευής από αρκετές Βιομηχανίες παραγωγής επισκευαστικών κονιαμάτων, εποξειδικών ρητινών , Gunite, ανθρακονημάτων(FRP), κλπ
  Ηδη τον Νοέμβριο/2013, έγινε το 1ο Πιλοτικό Σεμινάριο για επισκευές, στο ΙΕΚΕΜ/ΤΕΕ, διαρκειας 25 ωρών. Σημείωσεις του Σεμιναρίου υπάρχουν στο ΙΕΚΕΜ/ΤΕΕ ( Κα Νάνσυ Γεωργά)
Ν.Μαρσέλλος

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Πάντα επίκαιρο λόγω της σεισμικότητας της χώρας.
Αναμένουμε περισσότερες πληροφορίες.

Ο τίτλος του θέματος αναφέρεται σε "επισκευές ρωγμών στο σκυρόδεμα". 
Μήπως θα είναι κάτι περισσότερο από επισκευές ρωγμών διότι αναφέρεται στο κυρίως κείμενο σε "επισκευή και ενίσχυση κατασκευών";

Οι σημειώσεις είναι δωρεάν διαθέσιμες; Μπορείς μήπως Νίκο να δώσεις τον σχετικό σύνδεσμο;

----------


## marsellos

Το 1ο Σεμινάριο ,25 ωρών  ,τον Νοέμβριο ξεκίνησε ως "επισκευή ρωγμών στο σκυρόδεμα" . Τώρα ,έχοντας τον νού μας 
στην Κεφαλονιά ,προσπαθούμε να το οργανώσουμε σαν "επισκευή+ενίσχυση " κατασκευών από σκυρόδεμα.
Θέλουμς ως ΙΕΚΕΜ/ΤΕΕ , να πάμε να κάνουμε το 1ο Σεμινάριο αυτό στη Κεφαλονιά, τέλος Μαρτίου, αλλά ακόμη υπάρχουν οργανωτικά θέματα.
 Παράλληλα έχουμε έρθει σε επαφή με Βιομηχανίες Δομικών Υλικών ,για οργάνωση αποστολής ,με πρωτοβουλία του ΙΕΚΕΜ/ΤΕΕ και του ΤΕΕ -δωρεάν- δομικών υλικών στη Κεφαλονιά. Θα εκπλαγείς πόσο έχουν ανταποκριθεί οι Βιομηχανίες, έχουμε προσφορές εκατοντάδων τόννων τσιμέντου,
φορτία με επισκευαστικά επιχρίσματα, εποξειδικών ρητινών, επισκευαστικά κονιάματα,κλπ. Και εδώ υπάρχουν οργανωτικά -γραφειοκρατικά θεματα ,π.χ. φύλαξης,αποθήκευσης,τρόπου διάθεσης των δομικών υλικών, προτεραιότητες σε Δημόσια Κτίρια, εκπόνησης μελετών επισκευής με ΚΑΝ.ΕΠΕ, εργαστηριακές μετρήσεις,κλπ.
  Πιστεύω να λυθούν αυτά ,αλλοιώς η βοηθεια αυτή θα κατευθυνθεί για την Κεφαλονιά , μέσω ΓΓΔΕ .

----------

Xάρης

----------

